# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Rennen, Strecken & Bikeparks >  Renneinstieg

## xXThECoLlEcTiVXx

Hey Leute ,

ich bin 15 jahre alt und würde gern mal in den Rennsport reinschnuppern. Ich habe mich bei ein paar Racing Team beworben bzw. Angefragt wegen eines probetrainings , aber nie eine Antwort bekommen. Naja gerade die die damit predigen den Nachwuchs zu fördern sind die die nicht zurück schreiben. Meine frage ist jetzt kenn ihr Racing Teams, Gruppen oder einfach paar Leute die so zum Spaß zu rennen fahren wo man mal zum probetrainings kommen kann? Da ich keine große Möglichkeiten hab mal zu rennen zu fahren könnte ich mich noch nicht beweisen. Könnt ihr mir weiter helfen? Lokaler radsportverein schon gefragt die konnten mir nicht weiter helfen.
P.s es geht um Downhill.

MfG David

----------


## noox

Um bei einem Renn-Team dabei zu sein, muss man sich erst mals beweisen. Wobei auch die Frage ist, was man unter "Renn-Team" versteht. Kannst ja auch ein "Renn-Team" mit ein paar Freunden aufmachen.

Bei den Worldgames in Saalbach Hinterglemm im September gibt's ein Jugend-Rennen.

Trail Solutions hat ein paar Events für Juegendliche:

trailsolutions.at/?post_type=...splay=upcoming

Allerdings ist es so, dass es zwischen dem Bikepark Tirol und Trail Solutions zum Bruch kam, weshalb es z.B. die Tiroler Landesmeisterschaften nicht geben wird. Das wird sich erst in nächster Zeit entscheiden, wo da die Camps bzw. das Jugend-DH-Rennen stattfinden wird. Achtung: Die Camps sind kostenpflichtig.

Prinzipiell geht's aber darum, dass du in Bikeparks fährst und Leute kennenlernst. Dann ergibt sich das mit gemeinsam Trainieren und Rennen-Fahren deutlich leichter.

----------


## DH-Rooky

Wenn man Rennen fahren will meldet ma sich mal in der Funclass an. Wozu sollt ma da ein Team brauchen?

----------


## Glenmor

fahren, fahren, fahren bei ein zwei kleineren rennen mitfahrn und dann siehst eh obs was für di is  :Wink:

----------

